# File will not open



## Beaver1 (Apr 16, 2007)

In a powerBook G4 using Mac OS 10.4.11 after saving a file in Word Format and restarting after Shut down I get a message "File could not be opened because it is not in the right format. It might be corrupted, truncated, or in a different format than you expect."

What can I do to 1. Get it to open;
2. Stop this happening?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello:

What version of Word are you using?

Have you tried renaming the file? Right click the file, left click "Get Info" then under "Name & Extension:" try changing the name. Also make sure the extension is ".doc", and under "Open With" does it say Microsoft Word?

Can you open it if you email it elsewhere?


----------



## Beaver1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you Yankee Rose, but none of this makes it work. I am a Mac addict only and don't have Word as such. Using TextEdit with RichText format I am able to save files from it as Wordformat documents. Also, if I have a .doc file it seems to edit OK when opened with TextEdit.

The difficulty arose with a document I had amended several times by, among other things, pasting extracts from other .doc files received as email attachments. Perhaps the mixture of Word and RichText formats is causing the problem? I'm attempting to get round it by sticking to RichText and only when the task is completed saving as a WordFormat version.


----------



## absvinyl (Apr 9, 2008)

use TextWrangler to open it

http://www.barebones.com/products/textwrangler/index.shtml


----------

